# Tammy's Baby, Summer Sofia



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Introducing, the one, the only, beautiful Summer Sofia entering this world at 8/13 at 1:13am, weighing 7lb 14 oz and 19" long. 
Congratulations to Tammy, Erik, Ben and Emma. Summer Sofia is as precious as her name. :tender::wub2::wub2::wub2:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe!! She is so precious!! :tender: I just adore her name!! I'm glad everyone is doing well!! Welcome Princess Summer Sofia!!! :wub:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub: Precious absolutely Precious :wub::wub::wub: Congratulations :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful baby!! Summer has always been one of my favorite girl names :wub: I love it because it's not used very often, but it's not too out there.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:wavetowel2::wavetowel2: k:k: :cheer: :cheer::happy dance: :happy dance: :two thumbs up: :two thumbs up: :Sunny Smile: :Sunny Smile: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :clap: :clap: 


:yahoo:YAY!!!! I just saw her precious picture on FB - so who won the contest????

She was born c-section and now her little face is beautiful!!! Sometimes newborns have a squished looking face from all that hard work of being born. :blush::blush:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I just saw this on FB, how adorable is that little face??? Welcome Baby Summer, it's a wonderful world!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is perfect! Welcome to the world sweet Summer Sofia. We already love you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to the world, Summer Sofia! She is absolutely beautiful!

Congratulations!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweet baby Summer is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations to Tammy, Erik, Benny and Emma!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to the world lovely Summer Sofia! Just wait 'till you see the beautiful room Mommy & Daddy made for you. And wait 'till you meet your brother and sister, Benny and Emma! 

Congratulations Tammy and Erik:chili:

Thanks for posting the news with picture, Sue.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What is more beautiful than a baby who just left the angels to come to earth! She has that sweet kiss look of a newborn, but as Pat said, a beautiful c-section newborn! She is way too beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was way off on the delivery date, but not far on the weight! That is weight not wait! She did her waiting alright! Welcome to this world Ms. Summer!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:tender: :tender: :tender: :tender: 

Love her. :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolute pure perfection!!!!:wub: I am so sorry you had to have a C-Section after all your hard work but that precious bundle will be so worth it. Enjoy every proud moment . Congratulations to you and Eric!!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats, Tammy and Erik on beautiful Summer!!! The journey has only begun and I hope you get some rest post-delivery . She looks amazingly sweet :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just saw this on FB and was going to post here. Awntie Sue beat me too it.

I had guessed August 13th but my weight guess was 6 lbs 9 oz. so I was off on the weight.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to Tammy & Erik on their new little one! She looks very healthy and beautiful! I hope you heal nicely (I'm sure your new home will help), and you enjoy the newest chapter in your life.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Tammy and Erik... your little daughter is absolutely beautiful! :wub:

love her name too!!! It DOES seem to 'fit' her! :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful baby girl. Welcome to the world!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to the world Baby Summer! She is so beautiful!! I never tire of babies!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she is beautiful.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome Summer:wub::wub::wub: you're so sweet.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Baby Summer Sofia!!!​ Congratulations to the proud parents, Tammy and Erik!!!​


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


Sent from Maggie's iPhone


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just saw it on Facebook also.Beautiful name for a beautiful baby. Congrats to the whole family!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE GOD

what a beautiful little gift from God Summer Sofia is:wub: CONGRATS TAMMY AND ERIK

Heavenly Father, Bless Summer Sofia, may she bring great joy to her mommy and daddy, Lord I pray she will always be healthy and happy, knowing love and safety.
May she grow with happiness in her heart.
Lord may you keep your loving arms of prtection around Summer Sofia.
In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, just caught this on FB this morning. Cograts to all! She is gorgeous! Love the name! Tammy, I can't believe you had all that baby in you! No wonder she was stuck! But all is well. Save the little hat, and take it home for B&E to sniff. That way they will recognize her when she comes home!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Congratulations Tammy and the fam! She's a beautiful baby with a beautiful name! She will bring you so much joy and sunshine year round!! Xo from Texas!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

A beautiful name for a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just saw this on FB!

What a beautiful looking precious little baby girl! Just look at that precious face! And, I LOVE her name ... Summer Sofia ... so beautiful!:wub::wub:

Congratulations, once again ... Tammy and Erik!!!

Sending more love and hugs your way. Please give gorgeous Summer Sofia gentle hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie. For Benny and Emma, too!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats on the new little one... she is just as lovely as can be


----------



## lovemyfluffs (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy. I love the name.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S........Summer Sofia: So Special:smootch:

O.......Oh, how wonderful:aktion033:

F........Full of love:heart:

I........Incredibly preciouse :wub2:

A.......August baby:aktion033:


What a special day to remember! Mazal Tov:drinkup:






*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Summer is such a precious angel. So looking forward to pics!


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

That is one beautiful baby! Welcome to the world, Summer!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I posted on facebook but I will post here as well...congratulations to Tammy and Erik on their beautiful baby girl!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooooh! what pretty names. Sounds joyful


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Tammy and Erik and to B & E on their new bundle of joy. Summer is absolutely perfect in every way and just so beautiful. :wub:

When i saw her weight i did a :w00t: no wonder you had to have a c-section.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Such a beautiful baby. Congratulations Tammy and Erik!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I just keep coming back to look at her picture here and on FB where I left a comment earlier today. She is just soooo cute and delicious. Congratulations once again Tammy and Erik!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a darling! :wub: Welcome, Summer Sofia, and congratulations to her family! :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

awwwww ... congrats


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to the world Summer Sofia and welcome to SM!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Baby Summer is so gorgeous!!!! What a precious face! Congrats to the lucky new parents and fluff brother and sister!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is a doll!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Such a cute baby!

Congrats to you, dear Tammy and of course to Erik! 

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats Tammy and rik on baby Summer...you are a perfect little girl, sure to be a princess!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, there she is, finally!! Such a beauty is Summer Sophia. Just think, if Pat's puppy party is next June, Summer will be 10 months old. Crazy!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats Tammy, Erik, Benny, and Emma!!:wub::aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww...I am NOT a bit surprised of how beautiful she is! I love her name too. CONGRATULATIONS Tammy and Erik. I wonder what Benny and Ema will think of their new sister!


----------



## Darlin (Jul 2, 2012)

What a sweet face!!! Many congrats!


----------

